# Can't type?



## corbintechboy (May 17, 2009)

Hello,

Having a issue on FreeBSD 7.2 that when I try and type in some situations (seems like when I need typing most ie: on the command line) that my typing gets strange.

For instance, I tried issuing the exit command as I was done as root, when I hit enter at the end it entered a char instead and I was forced to do ctrl+alt+del to reboot.

I don't think I have any strange hardware it's just a ps2 mouse/keyboard. Also when I first installed I had a issue with scrolling up in Firefox3 that I had to fix by removing:

moused_enable="YES" #from rc.conf

I have this in rc.conf now:

hosname
hald
dbus
ifconfig (DHCP)

Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MG (May 17, 2009)

Seems like your terminal gets messed up by something. You need to recreate the appearance of wrong keycodes. I think it has something to do with getty, but I'm not sure.


----------



## corbintechboy (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. Recreating would be hard as it is random.

I could describe what it is like. Seems like raw output from the keyboard. Like I have hit my multimedia keys on occasion in Linux and if I do it on the command line it may send something like this:

[%13^]

The chars it throws when this happens are sorta like that:

%#4! 

Kinda like that.


----------

